# Avalanche Doing Good With Handtaming!!



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Avalanche my whiteface lutino was totally untame!! He/she would bite to the point he/she would draw blood and now he/she sits on my finger and shoulder without biting, he/she still has a big phobia with me putting my hands in the cage to get him out!! So how should I calm him down to get him out? He is still kinda scared of my hands still and I've had him since august. Thanks Melissa & The Flock


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sounds like you're making really good progress.  I think he'll keep improving the longer you work with him, will he take treats from your hand? That would be one way to get him to associate hands with good things.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like he is doing well  I would try and give him some millet with your hand and see how he likes it.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, Melissa! It does sound like you've come a long way! I had the same problem with my tiel. I would always use a dowel for her to step up on from her cage and then had her step up on my hand from the dowel. She wouldn't do it at first and wanted to remain on the dowel but I kept at it until she did with no problems. When she would step up to my hand, I did as they suggested - feeding millet spray from my hand. I never left any millet in her cage so it was a treat she only got when she stepped to my hand. Eventually, I could put my hand in the cage and she would step directly to my hand instead of the dowel first. Hope this helps!


----------

